# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  dan bez foruma

## ivarica

gledam jucer i danas ove probleme s forumom, pozive forumasica na mobitel, telefon i na mail kadcekadce i mislim se jel nam stvarno toooliko vazan   :Smile:  

sto mislite o ideji da namjerno nekoliko puta godisnje (uvijek najavljeno) forum zatvorimo - od ujutro do navecer forum ucinimo nedostuponim tek toliko da vidimo da se moze i bez te 24satne umrezenosti. mislim, znamo da se moze ali mozemo li   :Grin:

----------


## krumpiric

NE.  :Grin:

----------


## anchi pp

Mogu ja bez foruma. Kad nemam kompjutor.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Mogu ja bez foruma. Kad nemam kompjutor.


X

----------


## štrigica

često si dam dan odmora (ponekom nedjeljom i ponekim praznikom koji provodim van kuće) tako da mi prisilni dani odmora ne trebaju   :Razz:

----------


## Poslid

Ja sam glasala za broj 5 samo da vidim jel vide adminice ili ne   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

ja san azurna u javljanju gresaka samo eto da vam ne bi promakle, a ne radi ovisnosti o forumu   :Razz:   8) 

ih, nes't ti foruma   :Razz:   ko ne moze bez njega   :Aparatic:   8)

----------


## Matilda

Mogu i ja bez foruma, ali jedino da me se baci gdje nema ni interneta ni signala za mob.

----------


## anamar

mogu bez foruma. ponekad vikendom uzmem slobodan dan od forumiranja.  8)

----------


## mia

jucer nisam znala o cemu se radi, ali nisma mogla na forum. bila sam  :shock: jer sam dosla i more i nisam koristila uobicajenu konekciju. odmah sam si mislila pa necu valjda morati 3 tjedna biti bez rode. 
danas je sve 5.   :Wink:

----------


## tweety

Iv, tebe nešto gadno puca!Jesi li sigurna da možeš sama do hitne, ako treba zaletim se i odvezem te   :Grin:  

(nisam glasOVala)

----------


## anchie76

I ja sam ostala ovak  :shock: na anektu... Bit ce da Ivarici ova vrucina steti   :Laughing:  


Mogu, mogu bez... samo bi da manje moram sljakati tu pa bi me jos manje bilo   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

I glasala sam   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

to su je sapuni osamutili?  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## Maslačkica

E da... a kada sam vidjela da samo rodin forum "blinka" živa sam se isprepadala   :Grin:   - rekoh, evo, samo meni je... 
I mislila da nema lijeka, a nisam znala ko je doktor!   :Love:

----------


## tweety

Sad sam vidjela...pa ti si premorena! Neispavana, zbog poradi sapunčića  :shock: 
Ali _gušti su gušti, ma bolje me pušti_, jel' tako?

----------


## vjestica

> to su je sapuni osamutili?


e ovo je i meni palo na pamet kad sam vidjela anketu
i meni fali odgovor - mogu, kad nemam kompjuter

----------


## vjestica

fali mi taj odgovor, zato nisam glasala u anketi

----------


## kloklo

Čekaj da razmislim...hmmmmmmmmmm...NE!
Da razmislim ponovo...hmmmmm... NE!
Da razmislim još jednom, jako pažljivo...hmmmm...NE!

Za još jedno razmišljanje nemam dovoljno veliki font   :Laughing:

----------


## Arwen

NE
osim nedjeljom to mi je dan za odmaranje i guštanje s mojim djetetom
a i doma mi neradi net pa apstiniram   :Grin:

----------


## Vishnja

Da, mogu i ja, kad moram, ali to mi bas tesko pada...
I, nema te "institucije" koja ovo moze da zameni...
Zato ne dam forum, pa mi na jedan dan!!!

----------


## anchie76

Ajmo danas probat ugasiti?   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Ajmo danas probat ugasiti?


ti bi se bas danas malo odmorila?   :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

evo moze se recimo naprimjer ugasit 29. veljace 2009.?   :Grin:

----------


## anchie76

Dojadio mi je ovih dana... a tek sto me jos posla ceka u buducnosti...  odma imam poriv sve pogasiti na neko vrijeme    :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## anchie76

> evo moze se recimo naprimjer ugasit 29. veljace 2009.?


Ni prije ni kasnije, ha?   :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

ja bez interneta tesko mogu, lako za forum :/
isto kao i neke druge, onda kad nemam racunalo i kad ga ne mogu negdje uzicati, onda je prezivljivo

ali ovih 10tak dana sto sam sama doma, skuzila sam da mi se kolicina vremena provedenog na forumu jako povecala i da svako malo kliknem negdje gdje inace nikad ne bi, tipa pdf 0-1, prije zaceca, bicikli i role....

dobro bi mi dosla nema ovakva inicijativa (osim sto mene ne bi spasila jer bi mene opet zvali na ove gore telefone  :Laughing:  ) ali i da kazem da je nisam ja izmislila, ima toga okolo.

----------


## ivarica

> I ja sam ostala ovak  :shock: na anektu


haha, dobro kazes
da je tebi palo na pamet, ne bi ni bilo ankete   :Laughing:

----------


## zhabica

> ali i da kazem da je nisam ja izmislila, ima toga okolo.


sta i drugi rade sapune u kasne nocne sate? :mgreen: 



sad salu na stranu, i ja kad imam vremena ima me svugdi, kad nemam vremena onda samo ono sto mi je najzanimljivije, sto bi se onda dalo zakljucit po broju postova da iman jako puno vrimena   :Grin:  

ali stvarno - mogu i bez foruma ... ne pate mi druge vazne stvari zato jer forumiram, kad imam vremena i nemam sta drugo radit tu sam i onda bi mi bilo bezveze da nema foruma. 

*anchie*  :Love:

----------


## tweety

> ali ovih 10tak dana sto sam sama doma, skuzila sam da mi se kolicina vremena provedenog na forumu jako povecala i da svako malo kliknem negdje gdje inace nikad ne bi, tipa pdf 0-1, prije zaceca, bicikli i role....


ovo je problem, ali to nema veze sa forumom ili ne.
baš jučer si razmišljam kako sam išla spavati nakon jedan, jer mi nema frana...i što sam radila F5 F5 F5 F5.................................
jutros me boljela glava i osjećala sam prazninu.
Treba se naviknuti kvalitetno provoditi vrijeme i kad nam djeca nisu s nama.
Da mi je Fran tu nit bi jučer rifrešala, nit bi me danas bolila glava, nit bi osjećala prazninu, jer bi živjela našu kvalitetnu svakodnevicu.
Cijeli dan si razmišljam kako da si kvalitetno organiziram dan i bez njega. Kako da si ga ispunim, da budem zadovoljna kao i kad je on tu.

----------


## pomikaki

kakva sad ovo čudnovata ideja?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## anchie76

> da je tebi palo na pamet, ne bi ni bilo ankete


Pih, koliko mi je puta do sada palo na pamet da ga zakljucam   :Embarassed:  

A vis kak sam dobra pa nikad nisam   :Grin:   :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

Ja sam stvarno ovisna o ovom forumu.
I zato glasam za NE

----------


## sweetmint

Meni je ljepse prodjirati negdje vani nego kasnije kukati kako mi se vid pokvario, a ledja bole i bole...od pc-a of kors.
No kad sa posla ne mogu van, onda "sidi - di si"  8)

----------


## ivarica

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ovih 10tak dana sto sam sama doma, skuzila sam da mi se kolicina vremena provedenog na forumu jako povecala i da svako malo kliknem negdje gdje inace nikad ne bi, tipa pdf 0-1, prije zaceca, bicikli i role....
> 
> 
> ovo je problem, ali to nema veze sa forumom ili ne.
> baš jučer si razmišljam kako sam išla spavati nakon jedan, jer mi nema frana...i što sam radila F5 F5 F5 F5.................................
> jutros me boljela glava i osjećala sam prazninu.
> ...


ne znam
ja sam u ovih deset dana, uz posao
a) druzila se 9 dana sa frendicama, svako popodne i oba vikenda
b) obojala majin stan :poluditcekadopetovovidi:
c) 4 filma posudila i odgledala (na ovom drugom inace zapnem)
d) napravila sapun  :Grin: 
e) odgledala predstavu
f) svaki dan sebi kuhala zdravo

ono sto nisam, a htjela sam
g) opeglala hrrpu robe
h) makla masakr od naljepnica za moljce
i) depilirala
j) mazala kreme zadnji tjedan pred more, a kad prije
k) predala zahtjev za putovnicu, a o tom mi ljetovanje ovisi
l) osisala se, a o tom mi putovnica ovisi
umjesto toga sam bila tu   :/

----------


## @n@

Ova anketa je čista provokacija. Ivaricu preko koljena!! 
 :Laughing:

----------


## štrigica

ivarice a stol?

----------


## ivarica

> ivarice a stol?


da, stol
stol sam samo shebala

----------


## štrigica

daklem svi oni prijedlozi zabadava   :No-no:  lijenčino lijena   :Grin:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

ne, želim prestići apricot

----------


## mamma san

> ivarica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ali ovih 10tak dana sto sam sama doma, skuzila sam da mi se kolicina vremena provedenog na forumu jako povecala i da svako malo kliknem negdje gdje inace nikad ne bi, tipa pdf 0-1, prije zaceca, bicikli i role....
> 
> 
> ovo je problem, ali to nema veze sa forumom ili ne.
> baš jučer si razmišljam kako sam išla spavati nakon jedan, jer mi nema frana...i što sam radila F5 F5 F5 F5.................................
> jutros me boljela glava i osjećala sam prazninu.
> ...


kužim te. tak je meni bilo prvi tjedan. nakon izlazaka još sam jedno 3-4 sata samo rifrešala...  :Rolling Eyes:  

drugi tjedan sam uživala...

No, s druge strane, ne kukaj. Zvala sam te da nam se pridružiš u šetnji. Zvala sam te da dođeš na klopu. O ostalim obvezama koje sam ti natukla..neću preko foruma. To ću te na tel pitati...  :Mad:

----------


## mamma san

I da...glasala sam. A znate što je najbolje? Kad sam kliknula na svoj glas i dok sam čekala da mi otvori rezultate  ankete, iste sekunde sam zaboravila što sam kliknula. Znam da nije se moj glas nije nalazio niti u prvoj niti u zadnjoj opciji...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

> I da...glasala sam. A znate što je najbolje? Kad sam kliknula na svoj glas i dok sam čekala da mi otvori rezultate  ankete, iste sekunde sam zaboravila što sam kliknula. Znam da nije se moj glas nije nalazio niti u prvoj niti u zadnjoj opciji...


a jel u predzadnjoj?   :Laughing:

----------


## mamma san

> mamma san prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I da...glasala sam. A znate što je najbolje? Kad sam kliknula na svoj glas i dok sam čekala da mi otvori rezultate  ankete, iste sekunde sam zaboravila što sam kliknula. Znam da nije se moj glas nije nalazio niti u prvoj niti u zadnjoj opciji... 
> 
> 
> a jel u predzadnjoj?


majke mi, ne znam.   :Rolling Eyes:   dvoumila sam se oko njih par..i stvarno nemam pojma što sam kliknula.   :Grin:  

no...zakaj me to ne čudi???

----------


## Balarosa

> Ova anketa je čista provokacija. Ivaricu preko koljena!!


Više paziti na rad udruge!

Ja sam zapravo za redovne redukcije struje u čitavoj zemlji, mislim da bi se kvaliteta života svima popravila.

Iako, tamo negdje '81. kad je to bila praksa, moji su televiziju priključili na akumulator.

----------


## LeeLoo

> NE.


potpis.  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## pomikaki

potpisujem Balarosu, pristajem samo uz kompletnu redukciju struje na državnoj razini   :Grin:

----------


## vještičica

Ne dam svoju relaksaciju poslije posla!
NE GASITE FORUM! (pa ni najavljeno, samo na 24h!)
 :Grin:

----------


## marta

Mislim da bi za neki Dan planete Zemlje, ili nesto prigodno, bas trebalo iskljuciti forum na 24 sata. Cisto simbolicno, da se malo struje ustedi.

----------


## Tashunica

> Mislim da bi za neki Dan planete Zemlje, ili nesto prigodno, bas trebalo iskljuciti forum na 24 sata. Cisto simbolicno, *da se* *malo struje ustedi*.


pa nećemo taj dan kuhat, usisavat i tako to   :Grin:

----------


## mama courage

ja bih mogla bez rodinog foruma, jer imam još 4 koja mi preostaju.   :Grin:  al samo ga nemojte prekidati u po neke bitne rasprave... npr. o juulu   :Laughing:  jer to ne bih mogla podnijeti.

a sad se odoh dalje brćkati... u moru  :/

----------


## zhabica

> a sam zapravo za redovne redukcije struje u čitavoj zemlji, mislim da bi se kvaliteta života svima popravila.


pa nije rijetka posljedica takvih nestanaka struje je baby boom 9 mjeseci poslije  :Smile:  




> Dan planete Zemlje.


aj eto moze i tada   :Grin:  ionako sam vec godinama zauzeta na taj dan

----------


## ms. ivy

gdje je opcija "ja sam adminica i želim da se forum zaključa jedan dan u tjednu"?   :Grin:  

sindrom sumanutog refreshanja muči me kad sam na poslu. kad je na forumu vruće kukam da ne stižem raditi, a kad je mirno u krizi počinjem čitati sve redom.   :Nope:  

kad sam daleko od računala, ne fali mi - ni ono, ni internet, ni forum.

sad kad sam doma, zaključavanje bi mi dobro došlo da ne zaostanem puno sa čitanjem.   :Sad:  

a kad jednog dana djeca odu bez mene na more, podići ću sve topice na forumu.   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

ja glasala.
ako ne radi ovaj, idem na "svoj" drugi forum.
nije da mi ne fali kad ne radi, ali koga nema bez njega se može  :Grin:

----------


## AdioMare

NIsam glasala jer nema moje opcije, a odlično bi mi legla zabrana do podnevna u radne dane. 
Eh, da mi je...

----------


## tonili

Ja sam jučer skoro bacila komp kroz prozor misleć da je u njemu greška!
Onda sam napala MM da je sigurno natebelijo neki virus!
Uglavnom, navukla sam se skroz - ne, ne, ne ga gasit!

----------


## emily

> ...
> isto kao i neke druge, onda kad nemam racunalo i kad ga ne mogu negdje uzicati, onda je prezivljivo
> 
> ali ovih 10tak dana sto sam sama doma, skuzila sam da mi se kolicina vremena provedenog na forumu jako povecala i da svako malo kliknem negdje gdje inace nikad ne bi, tipa pdf 0-1, prije zaceca, bicikli i role....
> 
> ....


identicno ovako

glasala sam za simbolicno iskljucivanje

nekad iz ciste navike i dosade navecer dodjem na forum, procitam sto mi je zanimljivo i onda samo dalje refresham
a to vrijeme sam mogla recimo citati knjigu... ili pogledati nesto na tv (kad bi bilo nesto zanimljivo   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## Arijana

Meni je sad svejedno jer sam "izlječena". Počupala sam sve žice, odjavila se u T-comu, to je bio jedini način da se isčupam iz ovisnosti. 
Kad je došlo do toga da tu blebečem o odgoju djece, a djeca me potežu za rukav da se igram s njima ... e brate mili dosta je bilo   :Embarassed:  
Sad sam na tatinom kompjuteru i povremeno vas čitam, i falite mi..., ali eto drago mi je da sam se navrijeme osvijestila i shvatila svoj problem.

----------


## maria71

Arijana   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

glasala sam - za instituciju   :Rolling Eyes:  

upravo sam odapstinirala nešto manje od dva tjedna i sve si mislim da to više ne ponovim. ovaj puta mi institucija nije bila potrebna jer sam uživala na morskom zraku ali ne garantiram za sebe drugi put.

----------


## tweety

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim da bi za neki Dan planete Zemlje, ili nesto prigodno, bas trebalo iskljuciti forum na 24 sata. Cisto simbolicno, *da se* *malo struje ustedi*.
> 
> 
> pa nećemo taj dan kuhat, usisavat i tako to


GENIJALNO!
 :Grin:

----------


## malena beba

glasala sam jos popodne i zaboravila sta   :Embarassed:  

uglavnom, nemojte mi gasiti forum... ne pijem, ne pusim.... ovo mi je jedina ovisnost.... i ne idem na druge forume pa budite dobre   :Trep trep:

----------


## Elly

Mogu bez (bilo kojeg) foruma.

Zapravo, u cetvrtak se odjavljujem, i nema me dva tjedna. Godisnji.   :Grin:  

No, lijepo je kad se imas gdje vratiti   :Wink:   :Heart:

----------


## Ria

> ja glasala.
> ako ne radi ovaj, idem na "svoj" drugi forum.
> nije da mi ne fali kad ne radi, ali koga nema bez njega se može


Evo, mogu se potpuno pod ovim potpisati.
Na ovaj forum ionako ne dođem svaki dan, nekad mi se desi i po par dana da jednostavno zaboravim tako da što se mene tiče osoblje si slobodno može uzeti koji dan odmora.

----------


## ivorka

Ja sam glasala ne - jer ne bih zeljela da trebam nešto hitno pronaći/pitati, a baš taj dan ne mogu do foruma.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Glasala sam NE, jer nije da baš prolazim apstinencijske krize vikendom, kad nisam tu. Nije ni da nisam ovisna, jako sam puno na ovom forumi (to mi je jedini), ali mislim da meni lično nije potrebno da mi ga "neko" isključi da bih se ja odkačila. I da, jedan od jakih razloga mi je ovaj Ivorkin, šta da vas baš u taj dan jako zatrebam   :Sad:

----------


## bubek

> Glasala sam NE, jer nije da baš prolazim apstinencijske krize vikendom, kad nisam tu. Nije ni da nisam ovisna, jako sam puno na ovom forumi (to mi je jedini), ali mislim da meni lično nije potrebno da mi ga "neko" isključi da bih se ja odkačila. I da, jedan od jakih razloga mi je ovaj Ivorkin, šta da vas baš u taj dan jako zatrebam


x  :Smile:

----------


## Sunflower98

> Glasala sam NE, jer nije da baš prolazim apstinencijske krize vikendom, kad nisam tu. Nije ni da nisam ovisna, jako sam puno na ovom forumi (to mi je jedini), ali mislim da meni lično nije potrebno da mi ga "neko" isključi da bih se ja odkačila. I da, jedan od jakih razloga mi je ovaj Ivorkin, šta da vas baš u taj dan jako zatrebam


X  :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

niste mi jasne vi koje ste za NE a mozete bez foruma
pa zar ne bi malo pomogle ostalim forumasicama koje to ne mogu?

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Pa ako je takva pomoć neophodna, bih. Ma ja sam zapravo luda za vama, nisam ovisna, al sve što vi RODE (kao udruga općenito) radite meni je super. Šta god vi kažete-može!   :Laughing:

----------


## k&s

> Strobery Shortcake prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Glasala sam NE, jer nije da baš prolazim apstinencijske krize vikendom, kad nisam tu. Nije ni da nisam ovisna, jako sam puno na ovom forumi (to mi je jedini), ali mislim da meni lično nije potrebno da mi ga "neko" isključi da bih se ja odkačila. I da, jedan od jakih razloga mi je ovaj Ivorkin, šta da vas baš u taj dan jako zatrebam  
> 
> 
> X


POTPISUJEM!   :Razz:

----------


## pomikaki

ja nisam glasala jer nemam ni jedne opcije koja bi zbilja odražavala moje mišljenje. Jest da bih više pametnog posla obavila da mi se isključi ponekad internet.
Ali forum mi koristi i ne samo zbog informacija, nego i zbog osjećaja da sam popričala s inteligentnim ljudima i da sama mogu izražavati svoje ideje nesputano. Lako vama u Zagrebu. Lijepo možete na kavu s pametnim i alternativnim ljudima. A mene bi ostavili u ovoj v*k*j*bini samu...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  kako možete

 :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

podizem ga iz tmine
ne zbog sarme nego zbog danasnjeg teksta iz vecernjaka kako zaposlenici potrose i po 2h radnog vremena na mailove

rodin doprinos je barem jos toliki 8)

sto kazete da jednom, samo za probu, probamo bez foruma jedan dan
 :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Ja ne radim  8)

----------


## AdioMare

> podizem ga iz tmine
> ne zbog sarme nego zbog danasnjeg teksta iz vecernjaka kako zaposlenici potrose i po 2h radnog vremena na mailove
> 
> rodin doprinos je barem jos toliki 8)
> 
> sto kazete da jednom, samo za probu, probamo bez foruma jedan dan


Evo, ja se javljam tebi za ljubav.
Kolko dugo?

----------


## AdioMare

Ok, od srca tjedan.

----------


## mislava

i ja se javljam.
pa da konačno opeglam svoje brdo.  :Smile:

----------


## Ancica

Meni ne bi smetalo   :Smile:

----------


## litala

ne bi ni meni ako cete ga gasit kad ja spavam  :Grin:

----------


## Bubica

niti ja ne radim 8) ,

a mailove nemos iskljuciti  :Grin:

----------


## Rene2

> često si dam dan odmora (ponekom nedjeljom i ponekim praznikom koji provodim van kuće) tako da mi prisilni dani odmora ne trebaju


Ja ću se ovdje potpisati.
jedno vrijeme sam imala obvezu liste na PZ, ali sada sam se odlučila malo odmaknuti, pa sam zapravo sve manje na forumu.

----------


## pomikaki

bar mi recite unaprijed...
to mislite jedan dan samo za probu ili bi se tradicionalno ponavljao svako toliko?
možda i nije preloša ideja, i ja sam se previše navukla   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> štrigica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> često si dam dan odmora (ponekom nedjeljom i ponekim praznikom koji provodim van kuće) tako da mi prisilni dani odmora ne trebaju  
> 
> 
> Ja ću se ovdje potpisati.


I ja isto ovako. Prijavljujem   :Wink:

----------


## nenaa

I ja sam se navukla u vrlo kratko vrijeme. Sraća moja da doma nemam komp. 
Ali ovako je još i podnošljivo. Svaki dan par sati on line.
NEDJELJOM NE RADIM. Moram se držati zakona.

----------


## ivarica

cure, ovaj topik nisam otvorila kao osoblje, nego kao forumasica

nece vas/nas nitko iskljucivati samo tako

----------


## Maja

Ja mogu prestat kad god poželim  8)

----------


## Balarosa

Jesi prestala već 100 puta?   :Grin: 

Ja mogu i bez hrane jedan dan... ali mi nije lijepo.

----------


## bucka

> sto kazete da jednom, samo za probu, probamo bez foruma jedan dan


moze jedan dan kad smo mi van ZG-a!  :Grin:

----------


## Maja

> Jesi prestala već 100 puta?  
> 
> Ja mogu i bez hrane jedan dan... ali mi nije lijepo.


A što nam treba biti i lijepo pri tome?  :?

----------


## rahela

odgovorila pod 5. opciju  :Grin:   - glasno i jasno

ako se mogu pisati i izdavati knjige za djecu "365 dana bez TVa", pa valjda onda možemo i mi biti koji put (naravno najavljeno  :Grin:  ) jedan dan bez foruma

----------


## nenaa

> valjda onda možemo i mi biti koji put (naravno najavljeno  ) jedan dan bez foruma


Ne daj Bože   :Grin:  . Ja sam glasala za NE.

----------


## Balarosa

> Balarosa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jesi prestala već 100 puta?  
> 
> Ja mogu i bez hrane jedan dan... ali mi nije lijepo.
> 
> 
> A što nam treba biti i lijepo pri tome?  :?


Eto, zato ja otvaram teme o debelima, a ti pišeš tješilice  :Smile:

----------


## argenta

Teoretski, mogu ja i puno dana bez foruma (evo, baš sam prisilno probala zbog skoro pa dvotjednog boravka u bolnici). Ali kako znati hoće li mi baš taj dan kad ste ugašene biti neka frka?

PS. Ja nemam druge forume. Ja sam vjerna   :Razz:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> PS. Ja nemam druge forume. Ja sam vjerna


¸

 :Predaja:   i ja isto....

----------


## Stijena

ja s vrlo velikim žaljenjem moram konstatirati da ni izbliza više nisam ovdje koliko sam nekad bila  :Crying or Very sad:  baš kao i još dosta forumaša, tak da što se mene tiče možete ga ugasiti na koliko vas volja, to je ipak više vaš forum, nego naš, uvijek bio i ostat će................ali to je već prežvakana tema............sorry  :Sad:

----------


## enela

> podizem ga iz tmine
> ne zbog sarme nego zbog danasnjeg teksta iz vecernjaka kako zaposlenici potrose i po 2h radnog vremena na mailove
> 
> rodin doprinos je barem jos toliki 8)
> 
> sto kazete da jednom, samo za probu, probamo bez foruma jedan dan


Gasite ga svaki dan u radno vrijeme   :Grin:  Ionako je 99.99% mog vremena utrošenog na forum u noćnim satima, od doma. Na poslu mi komp služi za posao (ajde, dobro, ako imam neku rupicu, onda ponekad nekaj i pogledam, ali to je godišnje sve skupa 3 sata)

----------


## cvijeta73

evo što kažu stručnjaci (na internetu)   :Grin:  :




> ako imate ove simptome, ozbiljno ste ovisni o internetu:
> - popuštanje u školi, na fakultetu ili problemi na radnom mjestu
> - osjećaj praznine kad niste online
> - nedostatak kontrole nad vremenom koje provodite online
> - rano ustajanje ili kasno lijeganje zbog računala
> - nošenje laptopa na odmor
> - nervoza ako sat vremena ne provjerite e-mail
> - preokupacija razmišljanjem o računalu kad niste online
> - vjerovanje da su vaši najbolji prijatelji oni koje poznajete s interneta i niste ih osobno upoznali
> ...


za sad, brojim 3 od 11 :/

----------


## argenta

> za sad, brojim 3 od 11 :/


Ajme, i ja  :shock:  Ne mogu vjerovati. Mislila sam da se to događa drugima   :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za sad, brojim 3 od 11 :/
> 
> 
> Ajme, i ja  :shock:  Ne mogu vjerovati. Mislila sam da se to događa drugima


4 od 11  :shock: 
gasim istog časa   :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> cvijeta73 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> za sad, brojim 3 od 11 :/
> 
> 
> Ajme, i ja  :shock:  Ne mogu vjerovati. Mislila sam da se to događa drugima


da, nama ostalima   :Laughing:

----------


## Cubana

Dajte pričekajte još tjedan-dva, moram roditi za 2 tjedna, a bila sam bez neta više od mjesec dana. 
Neću znati ni roditi ni dojiti bez foruma.  :Grin: 
Moram se svega prisjetiti.

----------


## cvijeta73

> Dajte pričekajte još tjedan-dva, moram roditi za 2 tjedna, a bila sam bez neta više od mjesec dana. 
> Neću znati ni roditi ni dojiti bez foruma. 
> Moram se svega prisjetiti.


  :Laughing:   :Love:

----------


## malena beba

ne smijem niti zbrajati kolika je moja ovisnost   8)

----------


## Svimbalo

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> PS. Ja nemam druge forume. Ja sam vjerna
> 
> 
> ¸
> 
>   i ja isto....


Da, i ja, jadna ne bila!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Od kad sam na porodiljskom, ne mogu bez OVOG foruma! Ma u stvari NEĆU bez OVOG foruma. Nakačila sam se na još jedan, i pomalo navrnem na facebook, a imam toliko pametnijih i korisnijih stvari da radim dok N spava   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Žene.... ali JEDAN dan...?????

Ma dajte, možete vi to   :Razz:

----------


## cvijeta73

možemo, možemo - ali jedino ako ga ugase. ovako, ako je do slobodne volje i karaktera ...hm... :/

----------


## argenta

Možemo, ali da li HOĆEMO   :Grin:

----------


## nenaa

> Žene.... ali JEDAN dan...?????
> 
> Ma dajte, možete vi to



Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......

Ja priznajem, ja ne mogu bez i NEMOJTE da vam padne na pamet da gasite MOOOOLIIIIM VAAAAS!!!!!!!

Vi to ne razumjete, znoje mi se dlanovi, ja moram postati na Rodi. 

Moderatori zaključavajte ovo, ne sviđa mi se ova tema niiiiikaaakooo!!!


Ufffff uznojila am seeee.


Čemu glumiti da mi to možemo, pa lijepo mi je ovdje.

----------


## koryanshea

dan bez foruma bih prezivila bez problema ako forum ne radi - pa znam da na forumu ionako nema nista novo :D
najveca mana apstiniranja od foruma je nadoknadjivanje, ono, detektiranje i citanje svih rasprava vrijednih paznje...
ali ako sam tjedan dana bez pristupa internetu ni ne pomislim na forum...

----------


## melange

> ali ako sam tjedan dana bez pristupa internetu ni ne pomislim na forum...


x

ma ne pomislim ni na što vezano za net. ljeti mogu preko mjesec dana bez neta. ili preko bilo kojih praznika. kad ionako nitko nije na netu  :Grin:  

od rode se maknem periodično, kad me previše dirnu neke teme pa se bezveze ufilmam ili naživciram. nedavno se nisam ulogirala skoro dva tjedna. doslovno sam izbjegavala.

----------


## Mamita

gasi miško   :Laughing:

----------


## vertex

Ja sam stvarno imala potrebu riješiti se ovisnosti o Forumu, i jesam, pa me nema skoro ništa tu. Nekad čitam, nekad ni ne čitam. Toliko sam van toka, da mi se ne da uključivati. 
Ali isto mi je žao. Ovaj forum je baš bio (je) dobar za mene. I puno mi fali kontakt s nekim forumašima.
Ala, raspekmezila san se skroz.
Ukratko, može dan, a i tjedan bez foruma.

----------


## AdioMare

Vertex  :Love:  , nek si se javila, pa makar nas sad sve ugasili!  :Laughing:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Vertex  , nek si se javila, pa makar nas sad sve ugasili!


potpis. al nek ne gase dok se ne javi i a zakaj   :Grin:

----------


## a zakaj

evo me (umirem od smijeha cvijeto)!
a sad nek sve gase i nek pale servere! i pocupaju kabele!

inace, i ja kao vertex, sve vise izbjegavam forum.
jako mi je zao zbog toga, i jako mi fali (i rasprave kakve se tu vode, i korisne info koje se nadju, i forumasice koje su mi pametne, zabavne i srcu drage), ali jednostavno ne stizem.
a kad sam tu, znam se poceti ovisnicki ponasati   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

:Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## AdioMare

Ovo me podsjeća na dan kad je nestajao KSO: a ka'će ne zna se..  :Laughing:  
A zakaj, samo ti piši bez straha, nema tu ovisnosti kad se ne javljaš svaki dan. S druge strane, kad vidiš kako ti se veselimo, neka ti to učvrsti odluku da ovdje ne budeš inventar.  :Grin: 
Eto, želim ti kao što bi i sebi poželjela.  :Kiss: 

I moram ti priznati da još uvijek nisam napravila rižoto od račića, taman sam pošla u ribarnicu onaj dan i muž mi osjueti plan: da šta će on jesti, zbog visokog kolesterola ne smije račiće... pa kako već pije Statex svaki dan.. propao mi ručak. Ali sigurno ću ih probati, taman ih samo za sebe radila.
Mislim da prema tebi više nemam tajni  :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......
> Ja priznajem, ja ne mogu bez i NEMOJTE da vam padne na pamet da gasite MOOOOLIIIIM VAAAAS!!!!!!!
> Vi to ne razumjete, znoje mi se dlanovi, ja moram postati na Rodi. 
> Moderatori zaključavajte ovo, ne sviđa mi se ova tema niiiiikaaakooo!!!
> Ufffff uznojila am seeee.
> Čemu glumiti da mi to možemo, pa lijepo mi je ovdje.


Čuj, iako ne želim dobiti čmičak u oku, niti ti se zamjerati u tvom, khm-khm nježnom stanju   :Grin:  , ali za tebe ćemo lijepo u komunu na odvikavanje    :Taps:

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.......
> Ja priznajem, ja ne mogu bez i NEMOJTE da vam padne na pamet da gasite MOOOOLIIIIM VAAAAS!!!!!!!
> Vi to ne razumjete, znoje mi se dlanovi, ja moram postati na Rodi. 
> Moderatori zaključavajte ovo, ne sviđa mi se ova tema niiiiikaaakooo!!!
> Ufffff uznojila am seeee.
> Čemu glumiti da mi to možemo, pa lijepo mi je ovdje.
> ...


  :Evil or Very Mad:   meni to treba, razumiješ!!! (  :Laughing:  )

----------


## ivarica

ja cu probat bez foruma   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

Kada?

----------


## Maja

LINK

----------


## meda

> Dok čovjek komunicira na Faceu, potpuno kontrolira s kim će, koliko iskreno i do kada razgovarati – kaže psihijatar. Kada komunikacija poprimi negativne ili bolne konotacije za korisnika, on jednostavno zatvori prozor i nastavi razgovarati s nekim drugim ili se povuče u svoj svijet.


aha, kak da ne, a zakaj se ja onda cijeli dan zivciram zbog neke glupe rasprave  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:  

mozda ovi nisu sreli prave ovisnike  :Laughing:  




> Osobe koje su na Faceu lideri u stvarnom životu, često, nemaju hrabrosti povesti raspravu i argumentirati svoje mišljenje, pa se za ostvarenje skrivenih želja koriste mrežom.


da vidimo, di su sad glavne rospije da nam ovo opovrgnu. priznajem da meni bas ne drzi vodu

----------


## Maja

Pa ovo što si komentirala jesu davno poznate stvari, nije to nešto za raspravu ni za vodu.
Nisam to zato stavila

----------


## Maya&Leon

> meni to treba, razumiješ!!! (  )


  :Love:  

Ponavljaj zamnom: 

Ja.
To.
Mogu.
Ja to mogu. 
JA to mogu. 
Ja TO mogu. 
Ja to MOGU. 
*Ja to mogu.* 
*JA TO MOGU.*
*JA TO MOGU!!!* 

A sada ti.......    :Grin:

----------


## pomikaki

> Osobe koje su na Faceu lideri u stvarnom životu, često, nemaju hrabrosti povesti raspravu i argumentirati svoje mišljenje, pa se za ostvarenje skrivenih želja koriste mrežom.
> 			
> 		
> 
> da vidimo, di su sad glavne rospije da nam ovo opovrgnu. priznajem da meni bas ne drzi vodu


mislim da nisam baš među glavnim rospijama, ali meni drži vodu... bar donekle. U rl raspravljam samo s ljudima koji su mi jako bliski. Ostalima samo klimam i ne upuštam se, većinom nema ni smisla.

----------


## nenaa

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Osobe koje su na Faceu lideri u stvarnom životu, često, nemaju hrabrosti povesti raspravu i argumentirati svoje mišljenje, pa se za ostvarenje skrivenih želja koriste mrežom.
> ...


Ja bih se složila sa ovom teorijom od *mede*, ali ne za FB toliko jer je puno većina ljudi tamo registrirana pod pravim imenom, barem ja jesam i moji frendići. I ti isti ljudi su mi većinom i u privatnom životu frends, pa da im se tamo razgoropadim brzo bi me suočili i u živo. A nisam baš neka ulična razbijačica.

----------


## nenaa

> nenaa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>    meni to treba, razumiješ!!! (  )
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Ponavljaj zamnom: 
> ...


Meni ti to mantranje nije nikada išlo, ali evo zadnjih 5 dana posao me malo skinuo sa Roda foruma, i osjećam tešku apst. krizu.

Čim završe žestoke obaveze, evo mene opet kao prije.

----------


## ivarica

ja ko da dijelim kule strazare   :Rolling Eyes:  ali cu pokusavat pa dok me netko ne poslusa 

zene
probajte
mozete

----------


## AdioMare

Pa nije da se ne može, ali koji je smisao ako želiš postati dok ti ne dosadi, ono, kao s dojenjem, spontani prestanak?  :Grin:

----------


## kahna

Ma izdržala sam ja i 5 dana, a bio mi komp pod nosom,
aliii smo svi bili bolesni   :Grin:

----------


## Maya&Leon

Ja znam ne upaliti kućno računalo i po 15-20 dana   :Razz:   a svi smo zdravi već mjesecima.....

(ajd sad da vas vidim   :Grin:  )

----------


## Zorana

Ivka nas, izgleda, stvarno bojkotira.  :Grin:

----------


## Svimbalo

Da...  :Sad:

----------


## Svimbalo

Da...  :Sad:

----------


## Svimbalo

Eto, dupla tuga   :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Zasto tuga? Ako je njoj dobro, i nama je.  :Grin:

----------


## la_mama

Ma može šta se mene tiče. Ionako se logiram, i ... sve ostane na tome. Ovo dvoje nejačadi ne daju mi puno slobode.

----------


## Lora163

jedno vrijeme NISAM MOGLA bez foruma TOTALNI OVISNIK
dok mi moja djeca nisu otvorila oči
onda sam bila na parmjesečnom odvikavanju
i sad sam izlječena   :Laughing:

----------


## meda

citala neki dan u novinama da internetska komunikacija nije dobra za zdravlje jer kod nje ne dolazi do izlucivanja (pazi sad!) oksitocina  8)

----------


## koryanshea

> citala neki dan u novinama da internetska komunikacija nije dobra za zdravlje jer kod nje ne dolazi do izlucivanja (pazi sad!) oksitocina  8)


molim link
i ja se ne slažem!
ok tu na forumu mi fali oksitocina
ali ga ne fali na nekim drugim prostorima virtualne komunikacije

----------


## meda

> meda prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> citala neki dan u novinama da internetska komunikacija nije dobra za zdravlje jer kod nje ne dolazi do izlucivanja (pazi sad!) oksitocina  8)
> 
> 
> molim link
> i ja se ne slažem!
> ok tu na forumu mi fali oksitocina
> ali ga ne fali na nekim drugim prostorima virtualne komunikacije


citala sam u novinama, nemam link  :Wink:  

ako te zanima, mozes sama prokopati po netu, sigurno ima nesto o tome.

meni se ne cini bas toliko nelogicno, naprotiv...da je ne znam kako intimna atmosfera, ipak tu nedostaje ljudski dodir, miris, glas, ne vidis osobu, lice, geste...jednostavno nisu ukljucena sva osjetila, i sigurno je lucenje oksitocina manje. 

na primjer, za usporedbu, oksitocin je glavni kod refleksa izlucivanja mlijeka, a za poticanje se uvijek savjetuje ukljuciti sto vise osjetila (gledati bebu, ili barem njenu sliku, slusati njen glas, pa makar snjimljen na kazeti, recimo ako se treba izdojiti kad si odvojen od bebe, dodorivati ju, mirisati ju, ili njene stvari...znaci, sto vise fizickog kontakta, recimo skinuti sebe i nju i priljubiti ju uz sebe)

----------


## koryanshea

> ako te zanima, mozes sama prokopati po netu, sigurno ima nesto o tome.


evo bas kopam... ne ide :/ (nema smajli koji se češka po glavi  :Razz: )
u kojim novinama?




> za poticanje se uvijek savjetuje ukljuciti sto vise osjetila (gledati bebu, ili barem njenu sliku, slusati njen glas, pa makar snjimljen na kazeti, recimo ako se treba izdojiti kad si odvojen od bebe, dodorivati ju, mirisati ju, ili njene stvari...znaci, sto vise fizickog kontakta, recimo skinuti sebe i nju i priljubiti ju uz sebe)


ja sam takodjer citala da pomaze MISLITI na bebu. možda pomaže i kad zamišljamo da vidimo, čujemo i osjetimo, na neki način si to učinimo stvarnijim. meni je internet komunikacija jako stvarna, nije mi ni virtualna (krivo sam se gore izrazila  :Smile: ) ni distancirana. 

premalo ja znam o oksitocinu pa ne zamjeri ako trkeljam. zbilja bi me zanimao neki link...

----------


## meda

evo vidi tu

http://www.okcsana.org/index.php?opt...2006&Itemid=35

http://www.magicus.info/hr/magicus/tekst.php?id=17654

----------


## koryanshea

e hvala! baš sam smotana  :Embarassed: 

„Čini se da postoji razlika između stvarne i virtualne prisutnosti", reče doktor sigman.
naravno da postoji. drži to vodu. a da facebook nije za djecu mi je i samoj palo na pamet.
ništa... triba više ić na forumaške kave, to ja kažem!  :Razz:

----------


## nenaa

Eto duuuugo razmišljajući spremam se polako smanjiti sudjelovanje na forumu. Nikad se ne forumiram i bila sam na nekoliko foruma ali svega par postova. Ovaj me oduzeo u praviom smislu te riječi.
I mislim da ću smanjiti malo.

----------


## kailash

znam da sam jedno vrijeme primjetila da NE MOGU bez foruma. pa sam odlučila to "prerezati" i nisam se ulogirala sigurno desetak dana...i onda sam dobila nekakav zdraviji odnos spram foruma. više nije kompulzivno ovisničko ponašanje, nego imam uzde u svojim rukama...

najteže je prvi put oduprijeti se porivu ... poslije je lakše  :Wink:

----------

